# Fate/Chaos Nefus



## Serp (Dec 19, 2013)

​ 
A Dark Cloud has settled over the world, the epicentre being London itself. 
The great chaos Deity Apophis himself has been released from his binded dimension in some measure.
He possesses the body of a young talented Fire magus and through this  Magus' actions happened to break most of the chaos seals upon his lock.  Unable to break the final lock without the necessary blood of Ra and  thus the blood of the pharaoh was trapped within his mortal hosts  suitable body. Unable to access all of his abilities as a god and still  to some small degree thus killable, Apophis fled. 

Now Apophis is searching the world for many of the Arma, weapons infused  with mystery so old and mystic that the weapon themselves possess  mystic qualities, in order to gain access to this trove of magic and  perhaps gain his full strength or simply to stop others from defeating  him. 

The surviving mages from Apophis' war still linked to Apophis via his  chaos seals, possess the greatest chance of defeating him. His divine  magic giving life to their once dead or otherwise fictional servants and  even amplifying the power of these mages magecraft and origin  abilities. They seek out to defeat Apophis and his servants of chaos,  using the power of Peter Pan's heart of the strongest believer Noble  Phantasm with such divine will allowing him to manifest his chaos  generals upon the level of servants. Traveling through this world, the  old, the next, the under and even those worlds to the side, finding new  people and new ways to defeat the embodiment of chaos. 

In a world of dead apostles, the powerful organisations such as the  church and the mages association, they are sure to meet many characters  along the way, so to help and some to hinder. 
--------------------------------

Act 1: Asgard Bound












Nicola and Sigurd were looking at each other hard. Now that Sigurd was flesh and blood, it seemed more real that he was her ancestor, that his blood flowed through her veins also. 

"So is this Gram or Balmung?" Nicola asked.
"My Memories have been summoned from the grail and the images it produces, so I cannot tell you for sure which is what. I was a Arch Servant after all created to fill whatever desire." 

"So what now?" Nicola asked.

"I guess we go to Asgard" Sigurd replied.

"Well without Grani, we are going to have to go back to old Norse lands and hope to get the Bifrost open." Nicola added. "But that's where the sword comes in, but I fear it will need both of us to summon it here and sustain it, the consanguine bond should hold it."

Sigurd nodded and the two of them rose up and Nicola stabbed the sword into the ground before placing one hand on the hilt and motioned for Sigurd to do the same.

"Ok guys, you ready for this? Are you sure there isn't anywhere else you would rather go?" Nicola added. ​


​


----------

